
How Americans Are Killing the English Language - jdavis703
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170904-how-americanisms-are-killing-the-english-language
======
damnfine
Did americans kill english? Or did the brits fail to evolve their own? The
article is a lot of hand wringing over 'American' becoming the worlds default
'English' without much attention to why. It is global communication, and
americans do a whole lot more of it (in the last century).

------
Multicomp
Very interesting article, one rhetorical question popped up for me: So - who
gets to 'own' English?

By the numbers of speakers, it would be the Chinese

By cultural popularity (in the west), it would be the Americans

By originality/creators, it would be the English

I personally lean towards the English owning it since it's the __ENGLISH__
language. Even as an American it is not a great feeling to see the original
language modified so flippantly. I guess I'd prefer to be speaking the
"American flavor of English" and have true Standard English be defined by the
UK.

I get that languages change over time and the true owners of a language are
the speakers, diluted times the number of speakers of that language, but still
it's something I like to think about.

